
What features would you like to see in an elderly care home sensing system? - alins
We are doing a year long student team project on developing a home monitoring system for the elderly, and looking for input on what actual caregivers (in our case, children of elderly parents) would like to see in such a system.<p>We know a few things: people do not like to hang sensors&#x2F;monitors from their necks (identifies them as incapable), may have trouble charging any wearables on their hands (forget, lose charger, ...), do not like intrusive monitoring (so, has to be passive), and would like to feel empowered to help themselves.<p>Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thank you
======
Doe22
My parents, particularly my mom, had to take care of one of my grandparents
for several years. One thing you should consider is that many people who must
care for an elderly parent are themselves a little older, probably at least
middle-aged. These people may not be tech savvy, so I think a system that is
easy to use, understand, and troubleshoot would be important.

------
meric
Not directly relevant:

[http://www.smh.com.au/national/jyls-journey-to-aged-care-
i-f...](http://www.smh.com.au/national/jyls-journey-to-aged-care-i-feel-like-
part-of-me-is-lost-20170921-gymj83.html)

I just read an article on aged care this morning.

------
eshlomo
#1 Fall in shower #2 Talk for help #3 Anomly detection in movment around the
house

------
jpindar
There are tables with inductive chargers built in, you can't lose those.

